# Things to do in Charleston, SC



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm taking Madame de Tocqueville to Charleston for a long weekend sans kids. Any recommendations? Things to do or see?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Are you kidding? Just head right downtown and it's all there for you. I would say, don't go with any agenda except to walk and explore. There are so many great restaurants and great stores downtown, including some traditional men's stores. But the key word here is: Downtown. Have fun!

McCrady's is a fantastic restaurant. So is Magnolias. Both are expensive, but well worth it. 

There are a number of other great spots.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Good to hear it. We'll be downtown.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am envious. It's one of my favorite places to visit. We always feel so refreshed after a vacation there. I think it partly has to do with the air, the salt in the air from the ocean. It also just has a very nice, relaxed feel while also feeling very upbeat. 

Take in the great architecture, too, and the walkway along the bay. 

Report back, please! With pictures!


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Last time I was there, the family and I took a tour of a historic plantation. It wasn't my idea to do so, but was glad the i was dragged along. And of course downtown. Charleston is such a great place to visit. Have fun!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

_*A*_ thing to do in Charleston might be to proclaim secession?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Chouan said:


> _*A*_ thing to do in Charleston might be to proclaim secession?


Not by me.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I've heard good things about their aquarium.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

I've spent a lot of time in Charleston and echo the advice above. Walk, roam and explore. I would also add a visit to the newest piece of discovered history, visit the Hunley.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

What is the purpose of the trip and where exactly are you staying?

If it is a beach trip, then you might want to only go to Charleston for a bit just to check it out. Otherwise, hang out at the beach and have fun. 

If it is a shopping trip, then there are lots of options on King St. and all around the Charleston Place/Market area (Berlin's, Ben Silver, Dumas, Brooks, etc.). Also, I have been quite pleased with the outlet mall in N. Charleston. They have a BB and AE outlet, and I have had great customer service in both - particularly AE. If there is a pair of shoes from the shoebank that you are looking at but would like to try on, call them and they will have them waiting for you to try on. I might also recommend the Goodwill on Ben Sawyer Rd. in Mt. Pleasant. They generally have some really good things. 

If it's a history trip, then you should check out the Yorktown and Forts Sumter and Moultrie. Sumter is out in the harbor and takes a while to get to though. I wouldn't see the Hunley - I have heard that you can't really see much and it is pretty expensive. 

McCrady's is awesome - or at least was last time I went there - particularly the lamb chops. You should also go to the rooftop bars on the Vendue Inn at the bottom of the market. 

When are you planning on going?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good advice, v. You obviously know it well! My wife and I visited three times while we lived in North Carolina. There is so much to explore there, as you indicate. Our favorite activities, in each case, were dining and shopping. I did a lot of gawking inside Ben Silver! And yes, the rooftop bars are a lot of fun.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm day two in my trip. I'll be brief: this town is a jewel. More later.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, what a great trip. Charleston is a spectacular place. I highly recommend it. Why?
1. Beauty. Everywhere one looks in the historic district, one sees beauty: architecture, gardens, parks, iron work, etc. The air was full of jasmine. Indeed, what does one do there? Walk. And walk. And walk.
2. Food. It's a serious restaurant town. See here: . Of the places featured in that article, we got to Obstinate Daughter and The Ordinary. Really fantastic. We also dined at Cypress, which was also fantastic. Our meals at Cypress and The Ordinary were among the best we've ever had. We also ate at Poogan's Porch (https://www.poogansporch.com/), which was merely excellent. 
3. History/culture. Fascinating. Charleston was once a major hub of the British West Indies establishment and then became a key theater first of the Revolution and later the Civil War. The history is written all over the architecture, as well as the inescapable fact that the city is built entirely upon slavery. They don't hide it, to their credit. They couldn't, not with slave quarters remaining identifiable features of nearly every larger house in historic district. Slaves built everything from the bricks in the buildings to the rice and indigo fortunes that financed the grand homes and the plantations, which are definitely worth a visit. 
4. Menswear. The town is a menswear mecca. Yes, there was Ben Silver (and yes, I find the Confederate flag hanging over the storefront off-putting...not the battle flag but the national flag--which I'd never seen outside of Charleston...I only saw a handful, though, meaning that even in Charleston it's not quite common). But I also saw a half dozen other independent stores. Plus a Billy Ried store, and a Brooks. And then there's the AE outlet in the suburbs...).

By and large there were an unusual number of well dressed people on the streets. Money has something to do with it, plus culture. Either way, no one would think twice about seersucker suits or casual summer suits of any kind. Heck, there's even a Tradd street.

And now, back to work.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I will be staying at a bed & breakfast in Beaufort next month over a few days. How does Savannah stack up? I may hit Charleston and Savannah, but I had actually planned to see Savannah first.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, to all of this. It's one of my favorite cities anywhere. We have contemplated living there, but one, I think it would be nearly impossible to secure a good job unless one were very fortunate and very well connected; and two, I think it might seem limited after a while. There is all of this great stuff, but mainly it's for tourists. I would feel the need for some normality after the novelty was over.



tocqueville said:


> Wow, what a great trip. Charleston is a spectacular place. I highly recommend it. Why?
> 1. Beauty. Everywhere one looks in the historic district, one sees beauty: architecture, gardens, parks, iron work, etc. The air was full of jasmine. Indeed, what does one do there? Walk. And walk. And walk.
> 2. Food. It's a serious restaurant town. See here: . Of the places featured in that article, we got to Obstinate Daughter and The Ordinary. Really fantastic. We also dined at Cypress, which was also fantastic. Our meals at Cypress and The Ordinary were among the best we've ever had. We also ate at Poogan's Porch (https://www.poogansporch.com/), which was merely excellent.
> 3. History/culture. Fascinating. Charleston was once a major hub of the British West Indies establishment and then became a key theater first of the Revolution and later the Civil War. The history is written all over the architecture, as well as the inescapable fact that the city is built entirely upon slavery. They don't hide it, to their credit. They couldn't, not with slave quarters remaining identifiable features of nearly every larger house in historic district. Slaves built everything from the bricks in the buildings to the rice and indigo fortunes that financed the grand homes and the plantations, which are definitely worth a visit.
> ...


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

The wife and I drove in to see Charleston today for the first time. I agree with what everyone has said already about the breadth of history available at one's fingertips while there. The downtown is gorgeous and best explored with no real agenda.

I was struck by the standard of living, however. The upper class is put right in your face from the historic private homes, luxury antique shops, and many high priced vehicles buzzing around. I understand this wasn't always the case, but that over the past couple decades a great deal of wealth has arrived from New York and other areas. This could be off putting if you aren't expecting it. Even the famous hand woven grass baskets, often recommended for souvenirs, command prices of several hundred dollars from street vendors. 

Of course, much of it is affordable and even free. I do recommend the many men's shops for anyone who may be reading this. I was happy to finally visit Ben Silver, especially. The churches, graveyards, and historic home museums are all well worth your time and will cost you very little.

Nearby Beaufort has been our base while here, and it has been wonderful. It has much of the same feel and history as Charleston, but in a much smaller, relaxed town atmosphere with many bed and breakfasts in historic antebellum homes available for a reasonable cost. 

Overall, definitely a trip worth making.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

While there is certainly some newer money that has come in, much of that wealth is old Charleston cash. And I mean ollllldddddd.

Charleston used to have one of the wealthiest upper classes in the country.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Wow, what a great trip. Charleston is a spectacular place. I highly recommend it. Why?
> 1. Beauty. Everywhere one looks in the historic district, one sees beauty: architecture, gardens, parks, iron work, etc. The air was full of jasmine. Indeed, what does one do there? Walk. And walk. And walk.
> 2. Food. It's a serious restaurant town. See here: . Of the places featured in that article, we got to Obstinate Daughter and The Ordinary. Really fantastic. We also dined at Cypress, which was also fantastic. Our meals at Cypress and The Ordinary were among the best we've ever had. We also ate at Poogan's Porch (https://www.poogansporch.com/), which was merely excellent.
> 3. History/culture. Fascinating. Charleston was once a major hub of the British West Indies establishment and then became a key theater first of the Revolution and later the Civil War. The history is written all over the architecture, as well as the inescapable fact that the city is built entirely upon slavery. They don't hide it, to their credit. They couldn't, not with slave quarters remaining identifiable features of nearly every larger house in historic district. Slaves built everything from the bricks in the buildings to the rice and indigo fortunes that financed the grand homes and the plantations, which are definitely worth a visit.
> ...


Some of the stuff on the menu looks good, But, too much, to me, are things that are mysteries to me! $40, I assume, for a bottle of Cava?!
"Texas Pete vinaigrette"!? "smoked gouda mac "? "Tasso-pimiento grit cake", "collard greens" "Roasted farro" 
​$40, I assume, for a bottle of Cava?!


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Those are traditional Southern dishes and upscale twists on traditional Southern dishes. So many think it's all fried chicken, but there is something to be said for collard greens and fried green tomatoes.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

universitystripe said:


> Those are traditional Southern dishes and upscale twists on traditional Southern dishes. So many think it's all fried chicken, but there is something to be said for collard greens and fried green tomatoes.


If only one knew what collard greens are, or texas pete, or a smoked gouda mac ........ Or perhaps not.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Chouan said:


> If only one knew what collard greens are, or texas pete, or a smoked gouda mac ........ Or perhaps not.


Bless your heart.

Except for the Texas Pete part - everyone knows you should use Tabasco.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Bless your heart.
> 
> Except for the Texas Pete part - everyone knows you should use Tabasco.


I wonder if Chouan knows what you mean by "bless your heart."

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

MaxBuck said:


> I wonder if Chouan knows what you mean by "bless your heart."
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


I assumed a rather patronising response to my ignorance.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Chouan said:


> I assumed a rather patronising response to my ignorance.


Incorrect.

It was a patronizing response to your patronizing.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Then I will remain unenlightened as to what a smoked gouda mac is. I can live with it.

By the way, can I just point out that "*It was a patronizing response to your patronizing.*" doesn't make sense? I know that English and American usage of English isn't identical, even apart from spelling, but grammatical rules are, well, grammatical rules.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Chouan said:


> Then I will remain unenlightened as to what a smoked gouda mac is. I can live with it.


Oh, come now, good sir. Are you really trying to claim that you don't know what mac and cheese is? Or more accurately in this case, cheese and mac?

I would also find it incomprehensible that you would not ever have heard of smoked gouda cheese.



> By the way, can I just point out that "*It was a patronizing response to your patronizing.*" doesn't make sense? I know that English and American usage of English isn't identical, even apart from spelling, but grammatical rules are, well, grammatical rules.


You don't have gerunds in England? It is quite clear that the patronizing was an adjective in the first use and a noun (in gerund form) in the second.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

vpkozel said:


> Oh, come now, good sir. Are you really trying to claim that you don't know what mac and cheese is? Or more accurately in this case, cheese and mac?


I am indeed. You appear to think my ignorance a justification for ridicule.



vpkozel said:


> You don't have gerunds in England? It is quite clear that the patronizing was an adjective in the first use and a noun (in gerund form) in the second.


If you'd written "*It was a patronizing response to your being patronizing."* or *"It was a patronizing response to your patronizing remarks."* it would have made sense, but not as it stands.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Chouan said:


> I am indeed. You appear to think my ignorance a justification for ridicule.
> 
> If you'd written "*It was a patronizing response to your being patronizing."* or *"It was a patronizing response to your patronizing remarks."* it would have made sense, but not as it stands.


Hmmm. Apparently they really don't have gerunds in England.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> Hmmm. Apparently they really don't have gerunds in England.












Now, competition time: is Chouan correct or not?

Clue: what is the difference between a present participle modification of a progressive verb and a direct object transitive verb?

.
.
.

.
.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Tabasco is gross. Texas Petes any day of the week. Cholula is a better option as well. Best option in my opinion is Salsa Huichol. I know this is a little off topic but I just couldn't stand by while people are suggesting Tabasco.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Chouan said:


> I am indeed. You appear to think my ignorance a justification for ridicule.


I don't believe that you do not know what these things are, but let's pursue that as a hypothetical.

If in fact you had no idea what these things are, why did you start off with a patronizing tone? Are you trying to say that there are no restaurants in or around Ely that have that dish? Or that there is no mac and cheese in the stores in England? And finally, if you truly did not know what smoked gouda mac is then perhaps you could have done a little research. Or are you going to claim that you haven't heard of google, as well?



> If you'd written "*It was a patronizing response to your being patronizing."* or *"It was a patronizing response to your patronizing remarks."* it would have made sense, but not as it stands.


The fact that we are having this discussion shows that you clearly understood what I meant, but let's use some other examples:

Maldini's positioning was such that he rarely ever needed to slide tackle.
Beckham's striking of the ball was simply sublime
My writing style making quick comments on the internet is much different than my writing for business settings.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

immanuelrx said:


> Tabasco is gross. Texas Petes any day of the week. Cholula is a better option as well. Best option in my opinion is Salsa Huichol. I know this is a little off topic but I just couldn't stand by while people are suggesting Tabasco.


Don't you blaspheme in here. Don't you blaspheme!!! 

I do use Texas Pete in wing sauce though.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Don't you blaspheme in here. Don't you blaspheme!!!
> 
> I do use Texas Pete in wing sauce though.


Sorry man, never was a fan. To me, Tabasco is the same as suggesting A-1 sauce on a steak. There must be people who love it though because it is found everywhere! I can tell you this, Tabasco did improve the taste of those lovely MREs. Give Salsa Huichol a try. It will change your life forever. Based on where you are, you would probably have to order it or go searching through hispanic grocery stores.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

vpkozel said:


> I don't believe that you do not know what these things are, but let's pursue that as a hypothetical.


Not as a hypothetical, but as a very real enquiry.



vpkozel said:


> If in fact you had no idea what these things are, why did you start off with a patronizing tone?


It wasn't. That you perceived it as a patronising tone is, perhaps, more apposite.



vpkozel said:


> Are you trying to say that there are no restaurants in or around Ely that have that dish? Or that there is no mac and cheese in the stores in England?


No, I'm not trying to say that. I am saying, not trying to say, that I have never heard of the item in question. I am aware that gouda is an unappetising Dutch mass produced rather rubbery cheese. I am aware that it is available smoked. Anything to give it flavour, I suppose. I don't, however, know what a smoked gouda mac is. It is implicit in what I'm saying that smoked gouda mac isn't available in any restaurant I've been to in Ely or Newmarket or Cambridge, or York, or Durham, or any restaurant I've visited in the UK. Neither is it available in any shop I've visited, at least under that name. It, whatever it is, might be available under some other name, of course.
Do you really believe that popular (I assume) American dishes will be well known and popular in the UK?



vpkozel said:


> And finally, if you truly did not know what smoked gouda mac is then perhaps you could have done a little research. Or are you going to claim that you haven't heard of google, as well?


I could have done, along with the other unknown dishes/products mentioned, but I chose to ask in the context of the thread.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

To continue the hot-sauce discussion, I also prefer many others to Tabasco. Texas Pete, Frank's, Louisiana, Crystal, Cholula are mass-market brands I like better for everyday use, and there are lots of craft brands that take it even further. Melinda's is a nice line, having a wide range of flavor profiles. CaJohn's is a local Columbus label that's quite good.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

So, by process of deduction, Texas Pete is a form of chili sauce, inferior, or superior to Tabasco, depending upon the taste of the consumer. Therefore, Texas Pete vinaigrette is a vinaigrette with Texas Pete chili sauce in it. Surely the addition of what appears to be a fierce chili sauce to a vinaigrette would overwhelm the vinaigrette flavour? In any case, I prefer sambal, or one of the Malay sauces, like Lingham's.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

If you are into fishing, I can recommend some excellent guides to catch redfish on the fly. Cobia should be in, as well.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

For what it's worth, you have a little tool known as a search bar if you really wished to familiarize yourself with any of those dishes. Of course, you did not. You simply wished to raise your nose to any sort of dish unique to the American South. 

This is of course coming from an Englishman, someone familiar with such haute cuisine as Bangers & Mash.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Chouan said:


> Not as a hypothetical, but as a very real enquiry.
> 
> I could have done, along with the other unknown dishes/products mentioned, but I chose to ask in the context of the thread.





Chouan said:


> If only one knew what collard greens are, or texas pete, or a smoked gouda mac ........ Or perhaps not.


That was your response. Perhaps things have changed since I lived in England, but people used to use question marks when making enquiries or asking.

So, no, you were not enquiring, you were making a statement. And in a patronizing way.

And there are restaurants in Ely that have Mac and Cheese. Because, of the 3 I looked at, 1 of them had it on their menu. So you can drop the act that you have never heard of mac and cheese as well.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

immanuelrx said:


> Tabasco is gross. Texas Petes any day of the week. Cholula is a better option as well. Best option in my opinion is Salsa Huichol. I know this is a little off topic but I just couldn't stand by while people are suggesting Tabasco.


Each has its purpose. Somethings call for Tabasco and nothing else; some Cholula (had some last night); some Srirachi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

universitystripe said:


> For what it's worth, you have a little tool known as a search bar if you really wished to familiarize yourself with any of those dishes. Of course, you did not. You simply wished to raise your nose to any sort of dish unique to the American South.
> 
> This is of course coming from an Englishman, someone familiar with such haute cuisine as Bangers & Mash.


Several responses.
I've already explained the reasoning. 
There seems to be a lot of dreadfully defensive responses here. The assumption, based on what I assume to be some kind of cultural inferiority response, is that I'm sneering at the cuisine. I wasn't.
I'm English am I? Do you know that? 
In any case, have you ever eaten bangers and mash?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

vpkozel said:


> That was your response. Perhaps things have changed since I lived in England, but people used to use question marks when making enquiries or asking.
> 
> So, no, you were not enquiring, you were making a statement. And in a patronizing way.


As I've written above, there seems to be a very defensive attitude being shown, and an assumption that sneering is being done. it wasn't/ That you, and others, responded so defensively speaks volumes for your own view of your own culture. Actually, my gastronomic experiences in the US were uniformly good, whether in Pautuxet, Rhode Island, Tacoma, New York, Donaldsonville, or New Orleans, to name but a few.



vpkozel said:


> And there are restaurants in Ely that have Mac and Cheese. Because, of the 3 I looked at, 1 of them had it on their menu. So you can drop the act that you have never heard of mac and cheese as well.


Please enlighten me as to which they are. Ely has quite a few restaurants (many cities do) and I certainly haven't eaten in more than a few of them. You're still not going to enlighten me though?


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Chouan said:


> As I've written above, there seems to be a very defensive attitude being shown, and an assumption that sneering is being done. it wasn't/ That you, and others, responded so defensively speaks volumes for your own view of your own culture. Actually, my gastronomic experiences in the US were uniformly good, whether in Pautuxet, Rhode Island, Tacoma, New York, Donaldsonville, or New Orleans, to name but a few.


Not defensive at all, thanks. But just calling you out on your smugness.

And let me get this straight - you are saying that you have been to all of those places in the US and never once heard of or saw mac and cheese? You really aren't helping your case.....



> Please enlighten me as to which they are. Ely has quite a few restaurants (many cities do) and I certainly haven't eaten in more than a few of them. You're still not going to enlighten me though?


https://www.herewardely.co.uk/food-and-drink/

I can vouch for nothing about the place, except that it has mac and cheese on the menu.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

vpkozel said:


> Not defensive at all, thanks. But just calling you out on your smugness.


The fact that you thought that my comment conveyed smugness shows your defensiveness!



vpkozel said:


> And let me get this straight - you are saying that you have been to all of those places in the US and never once heard of or saw mac and cheese? You really aren't helping your case.....


In Donaldsonville I ate at a place called "Lafitte's Landing", I don't know whether it still exists, I don't recall seeing such a thing on the menu. I had oysters and soft shell crab, as far as I remember. In New Orleans I had oysters and blackened red fish, but I don't remember the name of the restaurant. In Pautuxet, in a place called the "Driftwood Inn", I think, I had prawns and then steak. Again, I don't recall seeing a smoked gouda mac.



vpkozel said:


> https://www.herewardely.co.uk/food-and-drink/
> 
> I can vouch for nothing about the place, except that it has mac and cheese on the menu.


Perhaps it has. However, a glance at the menu page was enough for me to know that it is a place that I wouldn't visit. I hate the kind of menu that shouts at you like that! There are many restaurants with that kind of approach; none of which I would use. There is even one in the village/small town where I live. The smell of deep frying is obvious many yards away https://www.gkmeetandeat.co.uk/food-and-drink/ .


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

After reading through the menu I find that a "Cheese mac" or "Mac and cheese" is simply macaroni cheese. Children's food, or food that we might have on a week day evening if we can't think of anything better. In any case, why call it "mac" when it is macaroni? Calling it macaroni would have removed the confusion, after all, macaroni is what it is! Mind you, I'm inclined to think that it is hardly a "Traditional Southern dish"; more like an everyday Anglo-Saxon version of a traditional Italian dish, like macaroni carbonara. Mind you, we had for dinner this evening what our only American recipe book also refers to as a "Traditional Southern dish", which was eggs Florentine. Again, I'm inclined to think that eggs Florentine is actually a traditional Florentine, then Tuscan, then Italian, then Anglo-Saxon dish, rather than a "Traditional Southern dish". 
I find that the Collard Greens that I mentioned are a form of brassica that are eaten in South America, southern Europe, Africa and northern India as well as in the southern States. There, I am able to use Google.


----------

